# Installing from git



## hazz (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi there *I*'m trying to install radare, *I* need full availability, from the pkg no installation problem but *I* need python bindings etc. So in installation phasing *I* encountered this problem

```
checking for working directories... current
using prefix '/usr'
checking for c compiler... no
cleaning temporally files... done
ERROR: gcc cannot create executables
```
Can someone tell me what's going wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2015)

Use the port. The only option to set is DOCS, there are no other options.


----------

